
New Personal to Do List / Time Tracking Tool for Programmers with Jira Support - johannesjo
http://super-productivity.com
======
anthonybullard
Looks very nice, I think you should make it clear that there is no tracking or
telemetry data being sent and that it works with instances hosted on a VPC

------
johannesjo
@anthonybullard: Thanks for the feedback! :) I will update the description
shortly.

------
johannesjo
Ever had the feeling that Jira isn't too helpful for your own personal daily
task organization?Check out Super Productivity! Hackable! No adds, no
bullshit.

Feedback is very welcome!

